

/r/LightWeightMarkup/ – Encouraging cooperation in light markup languages - mofosyne
http://www.reddit.com/r/LightWeightMarkup/

======
mofosyne
Purpose?:

To help encourage cooperation between lightweight mark-up languages, this
subreddit was created for the purpose of bringing different markup communities
and practices together.

Hopefully to build a more natural and flexible communication platform, in all
of it's varieties.

And of course, to prevent any future factional and inter language warfare.

